# The Chef's blends!



## the chef (Jan 11, 2011)

Alright my people! Now that we are up and running again thought id share the great news on the home front! Started this for the different strains i got vegging! Will probably turn this into my crosses that i did...dunno. Still having fun running all the single freebies and some indies to see what i get! So here goes! I got 2 white rhino's, a sweet deep grapefruit and a red diesel going! Got another rhino in flower i think is a male! If so the crosses i'm gonna make is gonna be demented!.....a white rhno crossed with a red diesel....sick! Here's to hoping!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 11, 2011)

Getting up here in the front before the crowd gets here. Are these the same from just before the crash?


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 11, 2011)

good to see you again sir


----------



## warfish (Jan 11, 2011)

I know I left a folding chair somewhere around your last journal.  Mind if I pull it back out and have a front row seat to this show?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm on the couch here Chef. What is the variety in the terracotta colored pot?
Missed you cheffy.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Getting up here in the front before the crowd gets here. Are these the same from just before the crash?


Yup and welcome Peteski!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> good to see you again sir


Always at it brother!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

warfish said:
			
		

> I know I left a folding chair somewhere around your last journal. Mind if I pull it back out and have a front row seat to this show?


C'mon in War! Naw u left ur chair onb the other server!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I'm on the couch here Chef. What is the variety in the terracotta colored pot?
> Missed you cheffy.


Rosie! Um...oh yeah thats white rhino! Missed ya to lass!


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

Where the hell is my milk crate at?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 12, 2011)

hows it going chef, i think i'll follow along aswell.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Where the hell is my milk crate at?


 
If its the orange one im already on it....


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> If its the orange one im already on it....




I guess I will pull up the old beanbag chair....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2011)

i will share the couch.
White Rhino, thanks.


----------



## budculese (Jan 12, 2011)

looks great as usual chef ! i'll be watching


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm curious about the Sweet Deep Grapfruit. I get it as a freebee, doing hydro, and I got it to sprout, but it crashed on me.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! 
*HL* Brother i got u a beanbag chair!
*Slo-mo* fire up some stinky while we chill!
*Jaam!*....there's two.....share the toys!
*BudC* Thnx fer droppin in brother!
*Stoneage* Been interested in this one myself! Started spitting out 3leaves that i've only seen on clones but it's shaping up now. I thionk 2dog did one that came out rockin!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 12, 2011)

good to see ya again chef!!!
Green as usual


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Wut up LHL! Gonna be a neat flower i'm thinkin!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 12, 2011)

WR has always been one of my favourite plants and I like the taste of all the diesels.

It would be great to see a cross 

I pollinated a branch on a friends WR with Auto AK pollen and we shared the seeds, I am trying to make an Auto with the WR traits.

Pulled my beer barrel into the room.

So I have my seat 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite a crowd you drawn here Chef....I got to join too, get my inspiration to fire up a light maybe.  February is coming up fast and I got spring on my mind.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Cmon in TC mybud!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm in until I get a chance to see the White Rhino x Red Dragon cross...Could be a while.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Yup but it will be worth the wait....oh btw ita a red diesel unless thats what ya call it.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, I gotta sit on the floor, that sucks. I hoped you mopped up.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yup but it will be worth the wait....oh btw ita a red diesel unless thats what ya call it.


\

Whoops thats what I meant.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> Man, I gotta sit on the floor, that sucks. I hoped you mopped up.


 Just move the rolling tray out the way!


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Whoops thats what I meant.


Np.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 12, 2011)

waaay, waaaaayyyy in the back with one'a them periscope thingys.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> waaay, waaaaayyyy in the back with one'a them periscope thingys.


 Id make room fer ya on the couch but one spot left........fer Mrs.Cash


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 13, 2011)

Sucked me in... subbed sir!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome all! Been a minute since i updated felt it was time! Got snaps of trhe jtr clones doing thier bud thang and the 2 white rhinos, the sweet deep grapefruit and the red deisel looking a bit thirsty! Don't know who's around to see this but enjoy!View attachment DSCI4266.JPG


View attachment DSCI4267.JPG


View attachment DSCI4269.JPG


View attachment DSCI4270.JPG


View attachment DSCI4274.JPG


View attachment DSCI4277.JPG


View attachment DSCI4282.JPG


View attachment DSCI4283.JPG


View attachment DSCI4284.JPG


View attachment DSCI4286.JPG


View attachment DSCI4287.JPG


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking good, should be some nice looking buds.


----------



## Irish (Jan 17, 2011)

i see. yep yep. happy b-day brother.


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2011)

Thnx irish!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 18, 2011)

glad to know there is at least one mad scientist among us. cant wait to watch these creations come to life!


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

Hehehe now where did i put igor!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

looking good so far chef.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2011)

i am most looking forward to the grapefruit one and I don't know why. What is the very sativa first pic Chef?
I looked at each picture...thanks for posting those, bout time you did birthday boy.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 18, 2011)

I was wondering were everyone was at....I see Hammy,and Rosebud,slowmo,kanabus,tcbud.  I'm a little late, somebody scoooch over.


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Hey guys! Rosie thats my jack the ripper clone! Everyone's....here!


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's the line up not necissarily in order.........we got 2 jack the rippers, 2 fem white rhino's, 1 male white rhino, 1 red deisel, 1 gorillia grape x dark kush and 1 sweet deep grapefruit!


View attachment DSCI4321.JPG


View attachment DSCI4322.JPG


View attachment DSCI4327.JPG


View attachment DSCI4329.JPG


View attachment DSCI4330.JPG


View attachment DSCI4331.JPG


View attachment DSCI4333.JPG


View attachment DSCI4334.JPG


View attachment DSCI4335.JPG
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2011)

And the rest!
View attachment DSCI4336.JPG


View attachment DSCI4337.JPG


View attachment DSCI4338.JPG


View attachment DSCI4339.JPG


View attachment DSCI4341.JPG


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Whoooo hooo! Got some good sugar caoting happening on the rippers while the rest of the ladies are putting along! The white rhino buck is nutting up! These are gonna be some sick crosses!View attachment DSCI4357.JPG


View attachment DSCI4358.JPG


View attachment DSCI4360.JPG


View attachment DSCI4361.JPG


View attachment DSCI4362.JPG


View attachment DSCI4363.JPG


View attachment DSCI4364.JPG


View attachment DSCI4365.JPG


View attachment DSCI4366.JPG


View attachment DSCI4367.JPG


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my buck showing his junk!View attachment DSCI4371.JPG


View attachment DSCI4368.JPG


View attachment DSCI4369.JPG


View attachment DSCI4370.JPG


View attachment DSCI4372.JPG


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

nice farmin :farm: I really like that sativa lookin one - tall with really skinny fan leaves - cant wait for them to really start puttin on


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

That makes two of us brother!


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 27, 2011)

:48:


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Jan 27, 2011)

sold.  count me in..  your girls look amazing, chef.  props!
-darkside


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Darkside! The magic is just fixin to happen!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 27, 2011)

i believe in magic....


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> i believe in magic....


 
ok....poof your a tampon!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2011)

LOLOLOL,,,,,
That is really funny.

Nice shot of the boy. Best shot ever.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Hehehe thnx rosie!


----------



## budculese (Jan 27, 2011)

nice girls chef ! i'm liking how you use your space , space is one of my need to improves ,123 does a good job at that too


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup BC he dsffinatly gots it going on!


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Jan 28, 2011)

I think the sweet deep grapefruit has stolen my heart..  Still lookin great chef!


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2011)

Thnx buddy! Want to see how this is gonna smoke!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

Update: Checking on the gr's i found my nicest white rhino female was a buck! A Dam good buck! So i'm gonna let this one stud out all the ladies! The one pictured held it's very sativa like growth So took a clone and desroyed it! Gonna use the clone in a future breeding expirement! The new stud!View attachment DSCI4376.JPG


View attachment DSCI4377.JPG


View attachment DSCI4378.JPG


View attachment DSCI4382.JPG


View attachment DSCI4383.JPG


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

The dead stud!View attachment DSCI4384.JPG


View attachment DSCI4385.JPG


View attachment DSCI4386.JPG


View attachment DSCI4387.JPG


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2011)

:ciao: *chef*..plants looking good.  That Buck ya posted..the 3rd pic looks like has both male and female parts...Am I seeing things again man...I sure hope ya have a pure Male  and not a SHIM:hitchair:...please tell me Im wrong brother

*budculese*...I dont think *burnin123 *will be around much anymore...I Killed Him.:rofl:  he was tryN to be like me


----------



## budculese (Jan 29, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *chef*..plants looking good. That Buck ya posted..the 3rd pic looks like has both male and female parts...Am I seeing things again man...I sure hope ya have a pure Male and not a SHIM:hitchair:...please tell me Im wrong brother
> 
> *budculese*...I dont think *burnin123 *will be around much anymore...I Killed Him.:rofl: he was tryN to be like me


i'll not repeat that mistake !


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm watching that but those under scope are leaves so far not hairs. Thnx smoke.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice job Chef.  Looking real tasty.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2011)

Thnx PP! Here they are today! The Rippers are putting on some bud weight while the gg x dk is starting the procsses. The red deisel is doing well as is the buck white rhino! He;s ready to do his stuff in the next day or two! Not impressed with the sweet deep grapefruit...i'll look at the roots tonight!View attachment DSCI4391.JPG


View attachment DSCI4392.JPG


View attachment DSCI4393.JPG


View attachment DSCI4395.JPG


View attachment DSCI4396.JPG


View attachment DSCI4397.JPG


View attachment DSCI4399.JPG


View attachment DSCI4398.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2011)

That boy looks funny.  Looking good cheffy.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

THnx rosie! Cropped the top on that one!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Been awhile peeps! Wasn't happy with the way things were happening here so i took a break! But now i'm back and jamming away! Got some snaps of the red diesel and two bubbas that are in flower! Avatar is courtesy of Peter Jennings...what a brother!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey chef glad ya back how's thing going ? still on the CFL what happened to the 1k light?


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey chef glad ya back how's thing going ? still on the CFL what happened to the 1k light?


 
Brother Fruity!!! Gotta wait to buy a fan! Everytime i get the funds a dam bill comes up! Soon my brother...sooon!!!!!!!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

i here ya i got miss fruity a car for xmas wrong thing to get she's just passed her test, now i have to shell out on the insurence, my jaw hit the floor when the cheapest quote was £2400  it's a frigin 1.3litre i could rolly polly faster then it :rofl: but ya know lady's get what they want or it's :hitchair: :angrywife: 
peace fruity


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

Compliments to the Chef, Job well done so far.

I cant wait to see plants you are going to have going with that 1k. Going to be crazy,


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2011)

:ciao: chef


----------



## frankcos (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good buddy. How many weeks in are they?


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Compliments to the Chef, Job well done so far.
> 
> I cant wait to see plants you are going to have going with that 1k. Going to be crazy,


 Gorillia grape, blackberry, and a humbolt variety mix to start with!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy. How many weeks in are they?


Dunno........dont time veg...they just tell me when they are ready fer flower! But i have started tracking flowering days!  8 days in!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :ciao: chef


:ciao: LHL!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

Woohoo Chef Is Back!!!!!!:: :woohoo: :giggle: :lama: :banana: :banana: :: :clap: :welcome: :heart: :headbang: :yay:


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Woohoo Chef Is Back!!!!!!:: :woohoo: :giggle: :lama: :banana: :banana: :: :clap: :welcome: :heart: :headbang: :yay:


 
Was never really gone just taking a break!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

long time no see! glad everything is :aok:


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> long time no see! glad everything is :aok: [/quote
> 
> 
> Hey Moses! Everythings gonna be reall good in about 4 -5 months!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 3, 2011)

haha I feel ya on that one. Im hoping mine are done in May
green mojo mate


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> haha I feel ya on that one. Im hoping mine are done in May
> green mojo mate


 
Thnx brother!


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

Well i had a thought.....what if i flower in my bathroom so i can run the big boy....so i did! Put acouple of fans and the a/c vent cover i took off to controll temps......working like a charm! Gonna put some big boy buds together!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 4, 2011)

woahh :shocked: 1000w!!! your ladies are gonna love you


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> woahh :shocked: 1000w!!! your ladies are gonna love you


 
I'm counting on it Moses!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 4, 2011)

Wont people be able to see that orange tint of the light from out side chef, Stay safe mate.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

I highly recommend the bathtub. Have fun Cheffy and watch that heat. Here is me telling you what to do...right.
Rocking 1000-  WOOHOO


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Wont people be able to see that orange tint of the light from out side chef, Stay safe mate.[/quote
> 
> 
> Nope!  All is hidden very well! Thnx !


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I highly recommend the bathtub. Have fun Cheffy and watch that heat. Here is me telling you what to do...right.
> Rocking 1000- WOOHOO


 
I would still listen Rosie!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

hehe chef some big buds on there way


----------



## the chef (Mar 4, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hehe chef some big buds on there way


 
And you know thsssss maaaannnn!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL chef you crack me up glad ya back m8


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2011)

Here ya go Fruity my brother! Some shots of the red diesel undr the new light i took today! Buds are doing that ...Daddy..i'm gonna get fat on yo butt! Loving this new light!


----------



## the chef (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's see......got a few things in the works.....got veggin right now....3 gorillia grapes and 1 blackberry.  Haven't been posting as much as i would like too....got a few issues here but time to get off the high horse and abuse my iggy button! Gotta remember that i've been here awhile.....and people i don't agree with or care for....usually don't last here! And there is the iggy button! So screw them and hello again family! Got some major grows coming up this summer! Might even try a couple of ladies on the outside.....dunno though....it gets dam hot here! We will see! To all of you who i call family.....apologies! ....to all who don't care for the chef..........your IGGIED!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Let's see......got a few things in the works.....got veggin right now....3 gorillia grapes and 1 blackberry.  Haven't been posting as much as i would like too....got a few issues here but time to get off the high horse and abuse my iggy button! Gotta remember that i've been here awhile.....and people i don't agree with or care for....usually don't last here! And there is the iggy button! So screw them and hello again family! Got some major grows coming up this summer! Might even try a couple of ladies on the outside.....dunno though....it gets dam hot here! We will see! To all of you who i call family.....apologies! ....to all who don't care for the chef..........your IGGIED!



Chef buddy if i took personally all the people that come and go on this forum i would never post a comment. As far as i and probably most members who have been here a while are concerned you are a part of what makes MP what it is brotha. 

Iggy button is great when its needed. but if you anything like me i always end up un iggying them to see what comments they have made. Good thing about the internet is that its just some writing on a screen especially when its coming from someone who obviously doesn't know you. 

Plants are looking great under that new lamp, i see some nice dense buds in your future mate. :48:


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 6, 2011)

new light looks to be workin wonders for ya, congrats man!!!!
keep me updated on ure blackberry, is it from nirvana??


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Chef, congrats on the new light. My 1000 got the temp up to 86 today.  You can just sit and:watchplant: and watch it grow. Happy for ya.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Chef buddy if i took personally all the people that come and go on this forum i would never post a comment. As far as i and probably most members who have been here a while are concerned you are a part of what makes MP what it is brotha.
> 
> Iggy button is great when its needed. but if you anything like me i always end up un iggying them to see what comments they have made. Good thing about the internet is that its just some writing on a screen especially when its coming from someone who obviously doesn't know you.
> 
> Plants are looking great under that new lamp, i see some nice dense buds in your future mate. :48:


 
Thnx brother! I feel the same about you!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> new light looks to be workin wonders for ya, congrats man!!!!
> keep me updated on ure blackberry, is it from nirvana??


 
Not sure Chewy! These were gifted by a friend!


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Chef, congrats on the new light. My 1000 got the temp up to 86 today. You can just sit and:watchplant: and watch it grow. Happy for ya.[/quote
> 
> I do rosie! I love watching the buds develope everyday!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking good chef.  Keep it up.


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good chef. Keep it up.


 
Thnx Planter! These will be a dank harvest soon!


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2011)

nice! your gonna love the big light if you can keep it cool. did you collect pollen from the male, or scrap that plan? peace brother...


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> nice! your gonna love the big light if you can keep it cool. did you collect pollen from the male, or scrap that plan? peace brother...


 
Keeping it cool is no big deal.....i'm doing another bathroom flower! Took the a/c vent cover off wich is about 2 1/2 feet from the area i chose. Took me half a day to get the temps  right but they maintain at 86! Thnx fer droppin in brother!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2011)

You didn't tell me these lights could do this! And they are still putting on weight! A whole shot of the flower room and the red diesel getting ffaaaaaaatttt! These are dedicated to the molasses master and Poo butt!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2011)

MMMMMM.... Nice cheffy!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2011)

BB!!!!!!!! Howz it bruddah! Got some new additions to the chefs blends!!! Got 1 blackberry and 3 gorillia grapes! Going fer the flavor BB! Here's the start!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking great there chef.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

:joint: very nice looks tasty


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 8, 2011)

Im watching the GG :watchplant:
cant wait :aok:


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2011)

Thnx fer droppin in guys! Things are just getting started down the ol cheffy's way!


----------



## Irish (Mar 8, 2011)

it can only get better from this point my brother. if you can get that 86 down to below 80, it will do a whole lot better even...peace...


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah i can .....wont that slow bud growth.


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2011)

Got some fat buds working! The smell of this thing is awsome! Smelling more and more like a ruby red grapefruit evryday! The new light seems to be doing one hell of a job!


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2011)

The gg is growing the first set while the bb is up to the birdie looking stage!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Things getting huge! The red diesel is putting on the bud weight! Main cola is a fatty! ok...i'm convinced! I love this 1000 watter!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's the rest! This beauty went from a red grapefruit smell to a hard pink lemonade! Just simply awsome!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Must spread out repu.....bring back the damn thnx button and the flapper! Thnx Sweetie...this thing is absoloutly awsome!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 13, 2011)

Chef, those colas are getting huge!  You're gunna have more bud than ya know what to do with.lol. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Chef, those colas are getting huge! You're gunna have more bud than ya know what to do with.lol. Keep up the good work man.


Thnx brother! And lets hope soo!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 13, 2011)

looking good chef so you like the big boy light's hehe


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking good chef so you like the big boy light's hehe[/quote
> Yup they produce big boy buds!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking good chef.  I love the fatties.


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2011)

Here ya go PP! The red diesel getting fat and thrichs are clouy!The pink lemonade smell is unbelieveable! She's gonnataste good!


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2011)

And the rest with macro's!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

That red diesel looks soo awesome. Did you remove the branching or does it grow like that?


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> That red diesel looks soo awesome. Did you remove the branching or does it grow like that?


gave it a little lst is all i did!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 15, 2011)

wow I really like that strain. is it really sativa?


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> wow I really like that strain. is it really sativa?


 
More indica than sativa!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

see thats what I dont understand. arnt indicas supposed to be short and bushy, and sativas tall and thin? How did you get an indica to grow like that?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 16, 2011)

hey chef still looking good m8 how long they been in now?

Mosers it's all in the genetic's a strain that grow's realy tall but finishes in say 8 week's would of tuck the tall sat side from 1 parent and the more quicker finishing for the other indy dom parent, indy dom plant's have big fan leaf's and about 7 blade's each wilst sat dom have skiny one's and up to 13 blade's each, let say something like AK, ak finishes very quick some breeder claim 48 day's with a sativa high, the high is the only part of a sativa the AK has everything else has come from the indy side 
hope this help peace fruity


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks fruity, I guess I thought genetics were a little more straight forward, but I can see how some strains can get tricky. Thanks mate :aok:


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys...Mo i only slitly lst'd this one. But basically it's a untrained grow. The simple version of what my man Fruity said is the difference....indicas have fat leaves...sativivas dont.....but if you'll notice in the pics...there appears to be a sativa like top with skinny leaves...the key is the bud structure! The little christmas tree buds tell me she's more indica dominant but still reatains some of her sativa side..hence the skinny leaves at the top. The way the buds grow tell me she's more indica though.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Chef, cant wait for a smoke report now!


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Thanks Chef, cant wait for a smoke report now!


 
...me neither! Well i kid you not this puppy is still putting on weight! Loving the smell! The trichs are popping up everywhere and the main is a fatty! Man i love this part!


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the rest with the trich chots to make you drool!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice *chef*...Love the pics...but wheres  the Dirt


take care and be safe my friend


----------



## the chef (Mar 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *chef*...Love the pics...but wheres the Dirt
> 
> 
> take care and be safe my friend


 
It's like ragu....its in there! BIU!


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

Boooyah! Here she is! Getinng a bit fatter and filling up the space in the main cola! The smell is driving me crazy! A dank pink lemonade! She'll get a little blast of the new nutes tonight! Going to be a dank harvest for sure!


----------



## the chef (Mar 23, 2011)

Drooling is allowed!


----------



## the chef (Mar 23, 2011)

And more to drool at!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2011)

You drool maker Chef.Nice.


----------



## the chef (Mar 23, 2011)

Rosie! It's on it's way to being done!


----------



## BBFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful, Chef!  How much longer can you wait to harvest?


----------



## the chef (Mar 24, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Beautiful, Chef! How much longer can you wait to harvest?


 

See thats my problemn i wanna chop now! But gonna wait in this one! Thrich are cloudy and a little bit clear! I'm guessing within two weeks!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> See thats my problemn i wanna chop now! But gonna wait in this one! Thrich are cloudy and a little bit clear! I'm guessing within two weeks!



Same dilemma. I want to chop but know i can wait longer. Hardest part of growing in my opinion.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 24, 2011)

looking good chef dilemma indeedy i can just picture you looking at both shoulder

:evil: chop it hehe  why dont we have a angel smiley LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

think of all the weight it will put on in two weeks. Hang in Cheffy.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Boooyah! Here she is! Getinng a bit fatter and filling up the space in the main cola! The smell is driving me crazy! A dank pink lemonade! She'll get a little blast of the new nutes tonight! Going to be a dank harvest for sure!



Looking AWESOME, Chef, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 24, 2011)

Thnx all! Hang in there Jericho! Fruity......i have no angel on the other shoulder! Roddy thnx fer droppin in! Rosie i'm trying my best!


----------



## the chef (Mar 24, 2011)

And it's not easy to not give it the ol ginzu!  A fatty main cola she has! Thrichs are clouding up and had to tie her off tonight....the wieght and the swaying from the fan threaten to snap the top right off! Hairs are starting to recess so wont be long!


----------



## the chef (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are the rest of this wonderfull smelling plant!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking great Chef. Did you give the stem any support?


----------



## the chef (Mar 25, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Looking great Chef. Did you give the stem any support?


Yup pipe cleaner support!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice job chef.  The porn is making my mouth water for sure.  GREEN MOJO bro.


----------



## Chewbongo (Mar 25, 2011)

New light workin wonders i see. Anxious anxious, i know i am, none of mine r close to ready tho.


----------



## the chef (Mar 25, 2011)

PowerP my mouth waters everytime the lights come on!
Chewy the new light has me convinced!


----------



## the chef (Mar 29, 2011)

Here ya go Chewy! The dies giot the chop! The main cola is super fat! Coverted shelves in my closet to dry! Used paiters tape and a pipecleaner to hang! $20 here i come!


----------



## the chef (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's the rest!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!!!  thats what comes out ya Dirt man?

:rofl:  well done my friend...HAppy smokeing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

is that blue painters tape ya hanging with...:spit:  I love ya man..:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Mar 29, 2011)

Yo smoke!!!!!Rotflmao! Yup thats what you get from dirt!......Know what else








BUBBLE!!!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

can I have a bite


----------



## the chef (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW. That cola in your hand looks wonderful. All of it looks nice. Congratulations Cheffy. Can you believe the difference in the lights. I am very happy for you! Way to grow!


----------



## the chef (Mar 30, 2011)

Thnx Rosie! I'm soooo convinced on the 1k hps! Totally sold!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2011)

I know I will never forget that first jack cola I got after the new lights. Holy smokes...literally. It is hard to believe the difference.
Isn't this fun cheffy?


----------



## the chef (Mar 30, 2011)

yeppers!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:ciao:

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't remember what the strains were( go figure ) but those cola's are nice.  How's it smokin chef?


----------



## the chef (Mar 30, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I don't remember what the strains were( go figure ) but those cola's are nice. How's it smokin chef?


 
Early samples tell me.....this is some dank! Oh yeah it's a Barney's Farm Red Diesel.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

:banana:


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

The Diesel is in the jar! Gonna rip the main cola on 420! Gonna be a gooooood day!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey chef.  Does your wife keep anything else in a jar. LOL.  That first pic. looks funny:hubba: :bongin: Hate to say it, but i wouldn't mind tasting that.  PEACE MAN!!


----------



## the chef (Apr 2, 2011)

The green shaft of loooooove!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

AWESOME, I just bought Red Diesel and will be planting them soon!!! Congrats on the harvest and looking forward to 4/20 myself!!!


----------



## BBFan (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job Chef- awesome looking buds bro.  See ya on the 20th!


----------



## the chef (Apr 2, 2011)

BB!!!!!!! Where ya been buddy!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope you don't mind if i step in, chef. Nice looking bud you got there. :hubba: 

_The Doctor


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> The Diesel is in the jar! Gonna rip the main cola on 420! Gonna be a gooooood day!



Nice Cola Chef.  today is 4/2 does that count?


----------



## Irish (Apr 3, 2011)

nicely done bud! now your playing with power! i took a picture just for you chef.:hubba:  i was fixing to bust up this red bud on this pizza box, and took this pic for you before i smoked that fire. ...

i call it 'chef art'...lol...peace brother...


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 3, 2011)

nice bud chef so how do you like the big light bud growth ?


----------



## the chef (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the light.....hehe Irish love the cheffy art! Welcome Doc! Rosie......it counts to me!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Smoke!


----------



## the chef (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's the start of some really sick dank! Finally got ahold of the Cherylnoble! poped two! And now introducing a test run on a single seed of my first cross! Red Demension! A Red Diesel x 3rd Dimension!The two bigger ones are the noble, the last pic is the RD! Outta be an interesting grow!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 13, 2011)

hell yeah chef where can i get some of the RD chefyweedseeds.com 
mojo my man i like the sound of you breed 
peace fruity


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea Chef!
i will be watching.


----------



## the chef (Apr 13, 2011)

*Fruity*.....soon my brother soon...Rockster wont be the only one.....but front row seats and all the brownies you can eat for my homies....how was that fer an old man!
*Rosie* Very excited about this one..........got a nug fer ya..lets watch!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 13, 2011)

glad your continuing with more :aok: cant wait


----------



## the chef (Apr 14, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> glad your continuing with more :aok: cant wait


 
Been spending some Wifey time....so now that's over ....time to grow the ganja!!!:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds good chef.  I'll be watching.  PEACE!!


----------



## the chef (Apr 14, 2011)

PP Wanna see how these do under the 1000 water!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Just looks so Awesome, bud. Good job on the Red.

Peace n MUnchies,

7greeneyes


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't wait too see what it(1000w) gives you.  That will be some dank.


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

PP i hope so! Burnt up a noble by overwatering! Had to transplant the rd and the surviving noble! Man i feel tupid!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

:ciao:



Take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> PP i hope so! Burnt up a noble by overwatering! Had to transplant the rd and the surviving noble! Man i feel tupid!


 


:rofl:  we all do it....you tupid:spit:  


change the Dirt!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: we all do it....you tupid:spit:
> 
> 
> change the Dirt!!!!!


 


i know i'm tupid but what r you!......er wait....


----------

